# Coming to D.C.



## knyfeknerd (May 20, 2014)

I'm heading up with the wife and kids for a long weekend June 12th to the 15th. Staying in City Center, planning on museums/zoo during the day and would love to hook up with some of you for dinner at least once. I'm definitely going to eat at Tkern's place, but am also considering Green Pig too. 
Anybody down to meet up?


----------



## WildBoar (May 20, 2014)

SWEET! (does this mean no ECG the weekend before?) Definitely add a visit to ChefCosta at Oyemel to that list. ChucktheButcher has been MIA for quite a while; I'm hoping he is still at GBP and not out of the area right now. I may be out of town that Friday, but will be around the rest of the weekend. You're always welcome to drive a couple miles south of DC and visit our house, although I suspect your schedule may be packed a bit tight to allow for that.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 20, 2014)

Chris, If Mike Costa will have you, it will be a dining experience you'll remember for a long time. Just say, bring it out and they will, a fish course, a lamb course, small tastings, breads, dips, cheeses. Mike will show you around the joint too. Perhaps the best dining experience our family has ever had. It actually improved my cooking. Chef Costa is so generous too. Best visited with a small group or family.

Travis's place Art and Soul is absolutely delicious too. He'll make you feel at home and feed you like a king too. This restaurant will accommodate a large crowd. We had Bill13 (His wife and three children), WildBoar, MikeHL, My girl friend and three children.


----------



## Bill13 (May 20, 2014)

Chris,

Would love to meet you and the family. My wife and I are planning on eating at GPB Sat night and will check on Chuck. Art and Soul was an awesome dinner so that would be great too.
I will PM you.

Bill


----------



## WildBoar (May 20, 2014)

BTW, I meant Zaytinya not Oyemel. Both are Andres places but Zaytinya is where it (and Chefcosta) is at :cool2:


----------



## rami_m (May 20, 2014)

WildBoar said:


> BTW, I meant Zaytinya not Oyemel. Both are Andres places but Zaytinya is where it (and Chefcosta) is at :cool2:


If I ever make it to the east coast of the us. That would be the place to go. Your review was excellent. :drool:


----------

